# Milk Tokens



## BeckyBoo

I have no idea to claim these. I didn't with my son. But now my partner is commission based work, we're entitled to more.

How do I go about claiming these please? Every little helps.


----------



## PeanutBean

No idea! Thought they went out with the Tories decades ago along with milk in school, but then in Scotland it's probably way better than in England now! lol


----------



## missjacey44

If you mean the healthy start vouchers for milk or fresh fruit and veg.. My midwife gave me a form and signed it. Ask your midwife or doctor. Sorry if this isnt even what your on about!!


----------



## Tootsie

Yeah they are the healthy start/milk tokens, they will be sent to you if you claim certain benefits. 
Asking the Midwife is the best option she will point you in the right direction to get the forms you need to fill in :D


----------



## polo_princess

I thought everyone was entitles to milk tokens not just people on benefeits? Hummmmph i want some lol


----------



## Tootsie

no you have to be on a low wage for milk tokens/ heathy eating tokens. and you only get them until the baby is 1 year old.

I got them while i was on Income support when i was on my own back in 2003 but i am not entitled for this baby as my OH is working and earns too much


----------



## XKatX

polo_princess said:


> I thought everyone was entitles to milk tokens not just people on benefeits? Hummmmph i want some lol

So do I!! I'll investigate - see what I can find out!


----------



## XKatX

Try this link: www.healthystart.nhs.uk

I didn't qualify - don't seem to for anything. Silly me for working so hard!!!


----------



## mummymadness

You have to be on a low income or Unemplyed to recieve theese.
My partner is allso on Comission and we are intitled to theese , While pregnant you are intitled to a low set of Sure start Healthy tokens , Your midwife can stamp a form if you ask her for one . 
Then once Baby is Born the amount on the tokens goes up (So to afford formula) You phone The number for the healthy start the number is on your tokens , They will note baby is born check with the family tax credits and the new ones of higher rate will start .
Hope this helps . xx .


----------



## BeckyBoo

I wasn't after them for pregnancy, but for baby formula.

Thanks all i think you've solved it!!!


----------



## BeckyBoo

Apparently I don't as my partner gets Working Tax credits. Ah well!!


----------



## Frankie

the system is ridiculous, they penalise those who work hard and give more to those who ant be bothered to work


----------



## Fossey

XKatX said:


> Try this link: www.healthystart.nhs.uk
> 
> I didn't qualify - don't seem to for anything. Silly me for working so hard!!!

Ditto :hissy:


----------



## Neecee

Ugh, me neither! So much for contributing to the economy.

The thing is, I'm not against people with little or no income getting help - god forbid if I ever ended up in that position, I know I'd need help too. But it's just that I've contributed tax and NI for the last 10 years and we're about to take a huge income cut but we're still not entitled to much help at all if any.


----------



## Fossey

Neecee said:


> Ugh, me neither! So much for contributing to the economy.
> 
> The thing is, I'm not against people with little or no income getting help - god forbid if I ever ended up in that position, I know I'd need help too. But it's just that I've contributed tax and NI for the last 10 years and we're about to take a huge income cut but we're still not entitled to much help at all if any.

Same agree about helping low income families but working parents should get some assistance too. We do pay our way after all so would be nice to get something back even if its some measly milk tokens lol


----------



## polo_princess

Nope im not entitles either ... i reckon i'll give up work for a few years to try and get back some of what ive put into all these years lol


----------



## mummymadness

My partner is on Peace work (What he picks he earns) , Some weeks we barely have anything .
We were intitled to milk tokens , But iam not sure how it works .. He sorted it all lol . x .


----------



## BeckyBoo

We pay like £600-800 in tax a month, which is alot when it's commission based job and we get nothing back. Yes I claim tax and child tax credits, but they're not very high amounts. And the mortgage sucks all our money every month.

Also I can't breast feed, so it's not like some of the strain is taken off because I can provide my own milk. So looks like I may have to consider cows milk at 6mths old instead of follow on :(


----------



## LucyS

It's a joke that we get penalised for working basically


----------



## flitty

Frankie said:


> the system is ridiculous, they penalise those who work hard and give more to those who ant be bothered to work

It's £3.00 or £6.00 a week. Yes for those on benefits but also for working families on low wages. Do you really begrudge them that small amount of money that they can only spend on formula, cows milk, fruit or veg?


----------



## flitty

LucyS said:


> It's a joke that we get penalised for working basically

Are you getting the money taken off you then?


----------



## LucyS

no but because you work you can't claim hardly anything! so even though we will hardly be taking home anything when I am on leave we can't claim help for even milk as we worked before!


----------



## LucyS

Flitty working hard doesn't mean a big wage. OH and I both work but will only be on his really low wage when I leave work for maternity leave. 

Why should somebody on income support get it but not us?!


----------



## PeanutBean

Thanks Flitty, I've been getting a bit fed up of the repeated threads that seem to degenerate into a big bitch about people with nothing getting something. I was wondering if I was the only person who felt this way.

It seems like people feel they are owed some magical amount of money from the state and that they get nothing for their taxes and NI contributions. Except, council services, police and fire services, a guaranteed 18 years of free education then HE at way less money than most countries. Not to mention free healthcare which is particularly beneficial to we pregnant ladies who probably do better out of the system than others. If we earn enough why should we be given money from the government (i.e. the rest of the population) just because we want to have children? I'm a huge advocate of a welfare state and Labour have done loads (particularly for pregnant women and parents) such that the benefits we get in terms of maternity leave and income is unrecognisable in comparison to the pittance only 10 years ago. It sucks that we take such a huge cut in earnings but things are getting better all the time, only in April this year did the maternity payments get extended by 3 months and our leave entitlement extended to a year however long we've been with the employer. There is a big price to having children but since when did we do it for the money?


----------



## LucyS

I don't think because I've worked I should be given all these benefits at all. 

I think I'm lucky to be receiving Maternity Allowance etc but it's just annoying that 'some' people decide to live on benefits when they have no reason to be out of work etc


----------



## PeanutBean

LucyS said:


> I don't think because I've worked I should be given all these benefits at all.
> 
> I think I'm lucky to be receiving Maternity Allowance etc but it's just annoying that 'some' people decide to live on benefits when they have no reason to be out of work etc

I know it's annoying but the government does what they can to stop benefit cheats. The whole change to job seeker's allowance where you have to prove you're trying to get work is one part of that process and there's only so much that can be done. The money spent on trying to prevent it would end up greater than that lost through the cheats. And it's hyped up by the media. Bad things are never as common as they would have us believe.


----------



## flitty

LucyS said:


> I don't think because I've worked I should be given all these benefits at all.
> 
> I think I'm lucky to be receiving Maternity Allowance etc but it's just annoying that 'some' people decide to live on benefits when they have no reason to be out of work etc

But 'some' isn't all. And many people who receive healthy start vouchers are working! Would you really want to be earning so little that you need an extra handout of £6 per week to feed your baby? If not, why begrudge that amount to those that are in that position?


----------

